# Signature's & Banner's



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

Can some one tell me how you make the banners and signatures? I really want one, but I don't know how to make them!  



Thank you! :wink:


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Go to Cats in Art and Literature. There are plenty of offers to make sigs, etc.

good luck!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Izzy, I'll move this to Arts & Lit for you :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have either make them w/ photoshop or paint shop pro :wink: .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Izzy1993,
I'd be happy to make you one! Just post some pictures in my offer thread, and I'll make you one. There is one person before you, but if you want one from me, let me know.


----------



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

lymekaps said:


> Izzy, I'll move this to Arts & Lit for you :wink:



Thanks!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Everybody has a GFX program on there computer PAINT. Yes so you can make your own if you want to, but if you'd like propper GFX you need to speak to somebody with PSP whatever photoshop and even some kind of anitmation program. I am one of these people but if Meaghan wants to fair enough.

Oh yeah looks like I posted after my long lasted silence.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Izzy1993,
> I'd be happy to make you one! Just post some pictures in my offer thread, and I'll make you one. There is one person before you, but if you want one from me, let me know.


 She agreed to it.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I know. I was just stating a point.


----------

